# Schrittketten   GRAPH vs Klassisch



## pedikon (30 März 2007)

Ich bin neu hier und dachte mir ich erstelle mal einen neuen Thread.

Ich erstelle seit geraumer Zeit einen Großteil der Schrittketten mit S7-Graph.

Nun bekomme ich immer wieder von meinen Kunden den Wunsch bzw. sogar die Verpflichtung nicht in S7-Graph zu programmieren, sondern klassische Umsetzungen einer Schrittkette vorzuziehen.

(da kommen z.B. Sprüche wie " ...sowas macht ein guter Programmier nicht...."

Wollte jetzt gern mal ein paar Meinungen für oder gegen S7-Graph hören
bzw. mal hören wieviel verschiedene Möglichkeiten es gibt eigentlich eine SK umzusetzen.

Übrigens finde ich selber S7-Graph für die meisten Fälle sehr gut,
da die Fehlersuche oder z.B. Singlestep sehr einfach umzusetzen sind.

Über eine rege Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.
Pedikon


----------



## plc_tippser (30 März 2007)

Kunden möchten das nicht, weil A: die die SW nicht haben, B: weil es keiner von denen beherrscht.

Ich finde so etwas immer sehr hilfreich, vor allem bei größeren und komplenxen SK. Auch was die Nachvollziehbarkeit in 1 Jahr betrifft ist man da viel schneller.

pt


----------



## zotos (30 März 2007)

pedikon schrieb:


> ...
> (da kommen z.B. Sprüche wie " ...sowas macht ein guter Programmier nicht...."
> ...



Der ist gut ;o) **stracklach**

PRO:
Ich finde bei der Programmierung für Schrittketten zu einer grafischen Sprache wie AS oder Graph7 zu greifen ist logisch.

Warum sollte man eine Schrittkette auf ein Blattpapier malen und dann in ein unübersichtliches Merkerkonstrukt verwandeln?

Die Dokumentation ist auch gleich dabei. Man sieht auch auf einem Ausdruck was abgeht.

CONTRA:
Man benötigt eine profesional version von Step7 

Das haben wir immer so gemacht ;o) **lol**

Das haben wir so gelernt. ...und mit dem lernen aufgehört ;o)

________
Es gibt aber noch die Möglichkeit eine switch case in ST/SCL oder eine Sprungleiste in AWL zu benutzen.


----------



## pedikon (30 März 2007)

Es gibt aber noch die Möglichkeit eine switch case in ST/SCL oder eine Sprungleiste in AWL zu benutzen.[/quote]


----------



## pedikon (30 März 2007)

Sorry, hab gerade noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Forenhandling.
Das mit dem Zitieren klappt irgendwie noch nicht
Wird sich hoffentlich demnächst bessern <g>

>>>> Es gibt aber noch die Möglichkeit eine switch case in ST/SCL oder eine Sprungleiste in AWL zu benutzen.[/quote]
<<<<<<<<


Switch case in STL/SCl finde ich ne brauchbare Alternative und ist auch relativ einfach zu verwalten.


>>>>> Kunden möchten das nicht, weil A: die die SW nicht haben, B: weil es keiner von denen beherrscht. <<<<<<<<

A: Die Softwarekosten denke ich sind, insbesonder bei Siemens, nie außer acht zu lassen! Im Profibereich sind die Lizenkosten jedoch durch Zeitersparniss bei der Umsetzung und Fehlersuche schnell amortisiert.

B: "Kenn ich nicht, will ich nicht" kann ich nicht mehr hören und ich hab auch nicht das geringste Verständnis dafür.


Übrigens pro S7-Graph; Hast Du schon mal versucht bei Fremdprogrammen die diversen SK Konstrukte zu durchschauen bzw. was zu ändern. Da brauchst Du teilsweise länger als es selber neu zu schreiben.

Ich glaube manchmal jeder Programmier und wirklich jeder macht es anders.

Und vieleicht auch mal einen Thread wert: Wie und wo Kommentiere ich ein SPS Programm so, damit ein anderer durchblickt!?

Pedikon


----------



## HDD (30 März 2007)

Hi, ich persönlich Programmiere auch oft mit Schrittketten klassisch mit Merkern
Aber ich denke auch das die Programmierung in Richtung Tools geht, es ist wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, man braucht keine extra Dokumentation und es ist graphisch einfach schneller gelöst. Bisher habe ich immer eine Doku in Excel erstellt ist aber auch ne ganze menge Arbeit. Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich jetzt Graph 7 und werde es auch einsetzten. 

HDD


----------



## zotos (30 März 2007)

pedikon schrieb:


> Sorry, hab gerade noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Forenhandling.
> Das mit dem Zitieren klappt irgendwie noch nicht
> Wird sich hoffentlich demnächst bessern <g>
> 
> ...



100% Ack

____
Das mit dem Zitieren geht recht einfach entweder bei dem Beitrag den Du zitieren willst auf den Button (Zitieren) drücken. Manuell geht es mit den QUOTE-Tags:

[ quote=Name_des_Users ] 
  Zitat
[ /quote ]

//Die Blanks an den [] müssen entfernt werden!


----------



## IBN-Service (31 März 2007)

pedikon schrieb:


> Ich bin neu hier und dachte mir ich erstelle mal einen neuen Thread.
> 
> Ich erstelle seit geraumer Zeit einen Großteil der Schrittketten mit S7-Graph.
> 
> ...



Hallo pedikon,

die Aussage über Graph 7 _"...sowas macht ein guter Programmier nicht...." _kann ich guten Gewissens als Schwachsinn bezeichnen.

Der Nachteil von Graph 7 ist der Recourcenverbrauch (Speicherplatz und Zyklusbelastung).

Hinsichtlich Programmierbarkeit, Übersicht, Transparenz und Diagnosemöglichkeiten ist Graph 7 aber bei etwas aufwändigeren Schrittketten die erste Wahl.

Speziell bei Simultanverzweigungen behaupte ich, das ein *guter Programmierer *
immer auf Graph 7 setzen würde. (Voausgesetzt, die CPU lässt es zu.)

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## zotos (31 März 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Der Nachteil von Graph 7 ist der Recourcenverbrauch (Speicherplatz und Zyklusbelastung).
> ...



 Also bezüglich des Speicherplatzes magst Du ja recht haben aber die Zykluszeit sollte im Vergleich zu den klassischen "Merker-basierenden" Schrittketten eher kleiner sein.

 An die "Geschwindigkeit" (besser: geringe Zyklus Belastung) einer AWL Sprungleiste kommt wohl kaum etwas heran. Wobei das bei der Leistungsfähigkeit von modernen Steuerungen kein Problem mehr sein dürfte (ich weis die Simatic tut sich damit noch etwas schwer).


----------



## IBN-Service (31 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also bezüglich des Speicherplatzes magst Du ja recht haben aber die Zykluszeit sollte im Vergleich zu den klassischen "Merker-basierenden" Schrittketten eher kleiner sein.
> 
> An die "Geschwindigkeit" (besser: geringe Zyklus Belastung) einer AWL Sprungleiste kommt wohl kaum etwas heran. Wobei das bei der Leistungsfähigkeit von modernen Steuerungen kein Problem mehr sein dürfte (ich weis die Simatic tut sich damit noch etwas schwer).



Hallo zotos,

S7 Graph benutzt z.B. den Standardbaustein FC72 für die Schrittorganisation.
Dieser besteht keinesfalls aus einer einfachen AWL - Sprungleiste und
hat eine erheblich höhere Zykluszeitbelastung als z.B. Merkerschrittketten.
(das können bei einer 300er mehrere ms sein!)

Etwas "schneller" sind die Bausteine ohne Diagnosemöglichkeiten, aber auch diese haben eine deutliche Zykluszeitbelastung.

Eine einfache Merkerschrittkette hingegen, die ja größtenteils aus SR - Befehlen besteht, belastet den Zyklus kaum.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## zotos (31 März 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> S7 Graph benutzt z.B. den Standardbaustein FC72 für die Schrittorganisation.
> Dieser besteht keinesfalls aus einer einfachen AWL - Sprungleiste und
> ...



1. Ich habe nicht behauptet das Graph7 aus eine Sprungleiste bestehen würde.
 Ich habe nur behauptet das an die "Geschwindigkeit" (besser: geringe Zyklus Belastung) einer AWL Sprungleiste kommt wohl kaum etwas heran.
 Also weder die Merker basierende Schrittkette noch Graph7.

 2. Mir hat mal ein Siemens-Vertreter erklärt das bei Graph7 immer nur der aktive Teil bearbeitet würde und nicht wie bei dem Merkerdingens die Ganze Schrittkette abgeklappert würde. Hat der mich also schon wieder angelogen ;o( zum Glück bin ich ja nun von der S7 befreit ;o)

 3. Vergleichst Du ja nun wirklich Birnen mit Äpfeln da Du bei Graph7 die Diagnosemöglichkeit mit aufs Tablett bringst... die müsste man ja dann bei der klassischen Version auch noch rein tippen.

4. Wer die Programmiersprache in Abhängigkeit von der Zykluszeit wählt und nicht in Abhängigkeit von Übersichtlichkeit und Funktionalität... setzt auf die falsche Hardware!


----------



## HSThomas (1 April 2007)

Ich verwende zwar gar keine Siemenssachen, aber gelernt habe ich dann doch damit.
So weit ich mich erinnere, ist S7-Graph doch absolut super wenn es darum geht, in kurzer Zeit eine möglichst komplizierte Schrittkette zu erstellen und vor allem auch eine Schrittkette zu erstellen, die leicht zu überwachen ist (Stichwort: Fehlerdiagnose).

Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Kunden darauf hinweisen, dass es Mehrarbeit wäre, wenn Du alles in einer "nackten" Schrittkette programmieren würdest und es natürlich teurer wäre...


----------



## zotos (1 April 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> I...
> So weit ich mich erinnere, ist S7-Graph doch absolut super wenn es darum geht, in kurzer Zeit eine möglichst komplizierte Schrittkette zu erstellen und vor allem auch eine Schrittkette zu erstellen, die leicht zu überwachen ist (Stichwort: Fehlerdiagnose).
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Kunden darauf hinweisen, dass es Mehrarbeit wäre, wenn Du alles in einer "nackten" Schrittkette programmieren würdest und es natürlich teurer wäre...



100% Ack


 Ich denke man kann dem Kunden auch anbieten das er (bzw. die zuständige Person) auch gerne eine Schulung/Einweisung bekommen kann (gegen Geld natürlich).

 Ich weis das man zum Kunden selten frech sein kann/darf aber der Spruch gefällt mir eben gut: "Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit".

 Und als Reaktion auf solche Floskeln wie " ...so was macht ein guter Programmierer nicht...." oder "Das haben wir aber immer schon so gemacht" vielleicht auch geeignet.


----------



## pedikon (2 April 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> S7 Graph benutzt z.B. den Standardbaustein FC72 für die Schrittorganisation.
> Dieser besteht keinesfalls aus einer einfachen AWL - Sprungleiste und
> ...


 
Hallo

Erstmal freue ich mich das bei meinem 1 Thread schon ein paar Antworten eingedrudelt sind, Danke.

Der Speicherplatz, insbesondere bei den kleinen Siemens 300er, ist schon 
ein Problem da die Standard Graph FC´s so zwischen 8-10kb haben.

Bei den größeren 300er denke ich ist das weniger problematisch.
(Oder man nimmt ne VIPA die haben serrienmäßig schon mehr Lade- und Arbeitsspeicher)

Übrigens hat ein völlig leerer Graph FB und sein Instanz DB schon rund 500Byte! Da kann man doch schon ne Menge "klassischen Code reinpacken"

Probleme mit Zykluszeiten habe ich eher selten bei unseren Anlagen und wenn doch gibt´s ja immer noch Sprungleiste & Co. 
Dea gratias/Gott sei dank

Grüße vom Bodensee Pedikon


----------



## pedikon (2 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 100% Ack
> 
> Ich denke man kann dem Kunden auch anbieten das er (bzw. die zuständige Person) auch gerne eine Schulung/Einweisung bekommen kann (gegen Geld natürlich).


 

Hallo Zotos

Ich hab einem Kunden schon eine Graph-Lizenz geschenkt, weil mir die Diskusion dann irgendwann auf den Geist ging und der Änderungsaufwand zu groß war.  Heute sind seine Instandhalter und er glücklich damit.
Divide et imperia / Teile und herrsche!

Pedikon


----------



## Zottel (2 April 2007)

pedikon schrieb:


> Divide et imperia / Teile und herrsche!


Divide et impera!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 April 2007)

Zottel schrieb:


> Divide et impera!



Coitus interruptus / Hör auf, wenn es am schönsten ist


----------



## sps-concept (2 April 2007)

*..*

adiós sentido / was hier grad passiert


----------



## zotos (2 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Coitus interruptus / Hör auf, wenn es am schönsten ist



Quidquid agis prudenter agas et respice finem!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Quidquid agis prudenter agas et respice finem!



jnf shre rva oybrqrf trdhngfpur uvre, tehß ht.


----------



## plc_tippser (3 April 2007)

Gleich gibt es rote Karten für unangemessene Ausdrucksweisen


----------



## pedikon (3 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es rote Karten für unangemessene Ausdrucksweisen


 

Hallo

Danke für die gelbe Karte.

Schein hier wirklich Leute zu geben die nichts besseres zu tun haben.

Pedikon


----------



## zotos (3 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es rote Karten für unangemessene Ausdrucksweisen



[???]

Verstehst Du kein Latein oder woher kommt die Fehleinschätzung?

;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (3 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> [???]
> 
> Verstehst Du kein Latein oder woher kommt die Fehleinschätzung?
> 
> ;o)


 

Unsere Kunden sprechen das, glaube ich. Also verstehe ich das wohl nicht.

  pt


----------



## kiestumpe (3 April 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Kunden darauf hinweisen, dass es Mehrarbeit wäre, wenn Du alles in einer "nackten" Schrittkette programmieren würdest und es natürlich teurer wäre...


 
Ist manchmal der einzig gangbare Weg, dagegen zu argumentieren - sofern man es in der Hand hat absolute Masstäbe bzw. Grenzen zu ziehen


----------



## Hartmut Lux (3 April 2007)

Ich kenne mindestens 3 weitere Möglichkeiten Schrittketten zu programmieren. Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung. 
Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit mit einem eigenen FB (incl. Instanz-DB für 128 Zustandsbits 280Byte Speicher). Dieser nimmt mir pointerbasiert das lästige Schreiben der Setz- und Rücksetzbefehle ab, berechnet Schrittlaufzeit und Weiterschaltimpuls (z.B. für Weiterschaltbedingungen) und ermöglicht eine  direkte und kundenfreundliche Anzeige- und Editiermöglichkeit des Ablaufzustandes  über einen Zahlenwert (bzw. Symbolliste) der Visu. 
Im Programm einmal aufgerufen schreibe ich nur Transitionen und frage die Zustandsmerker in der Ausgangsverknüpfung ab. Und bei Verzweigungen mache ich halt eine neue Kette auf.


----------



## sps-concept (3 April 2007)

*Graph*

tja das Graph das allerletzte sein soll kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen.. aber schliesslich sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich der Ansicht weil ich keine Ahnung vom Programmieren habe. Ich finde es übersichtlich, selbsterklärendund Top Diagnosemöglichkeit. Man muss für die Aktionen nicht alle Schrittmerker ODER-verknüpfen, Es gibt Simultanverzweigungen uvm. 

Und nicht unerheblich - man kann Ketten mit Templatefunktionen mit dem Tool GraphEdit erstellen ;-)

so jetzt werd ich wieder etwas Zündstoff geliefert haben...

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Hartmut Lux (3 April 2007)

Und/oder "Die dümmsten Programmierer haben die dicksten Programme". Aber was macht das schon wenn man wegen dreier Schrittketten eine, bezogen auf den Speicher, dreimal so große Steuerung braucht...


----------



## sps-concept (3 April 2007)

*Graph*



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> "Die dümmsten Programmierer haben die dicksten Programme


 
das würde ich im Falle von Graph nicht anwenden...


----------



## zotos (4 April 2007)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> ...Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen...


 
 Also das Argument kann ich ja gut verstehen.
 Wobei ich vermute das Siemens künstlich auf die Abstufung der Steuerungen setzt (ähnlich wie bei den MMCs).

 Graph7 ist wohl zu mächtig für eine Interpreter basierende Steuerungen.



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> ...und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung. ...


 
 Kannst Du die Meinung mal ein wenig begründen.



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> ...Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit mit einem eigenen FB (incl. Instanz-DB für 128 Zustandsbits 280Byte Speicher). Dieser nimmt mir pointerbasiert das lästige Schreiben der Setz- und Rücksetzbefehle ab...


 
 Soll jetzt jeder sich eine eigene Lösung basteln oder sollte die ganze Welt der S7-Programmierer deinen FB zum Standard erklären?

 Egal wären wohl beides schlechte Wege ;o)



sps-concept schrieb:


> tja das Graph das allerletzte sein soll kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen.. aber schliesslich sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden. ...
> 
> ...Ich finde es übersichtlich, selbsterklärendund Top Diagnosemöglichkeit. Man muss für die Aktionen nicht alle Schrittmerker ODER-verknüpfen, Es gibt Simultanverzweigungen uvm.
> ...


 
 Geh mal an den Kalender und mach ein rotes Kreuzchen: 100% Ack [Zum Textausschnitt]


----------



## sps-concept (4 April 2007)

*Wunder*

@zotos
es passieren noch Zeichen und Wunder...


----------



## DEGO (4 April 2007)

Bei uns im Kraftwerksbereich wird inzwischen Graph7 bei Schrittketten gefordert.
Ich bin damit "aufgewachsen" und finde das für mich die übersichtlichste Möglichkeit eine Schrittkette zu programmieren.
Ob ich keine Ahnung vom programmieren habe lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Wenn ihr halt so kalkuliert das ihr bei jeder Programmänderung wieder gerufen werdet, ist das eure sache.
Ziel unserer programmstruktur ist es, das der Kunde weitesgehend selbst in einem Fehlerfall oder einer Änderung zurecht kommt.
Und für den "normalen" Schichtelektriker ist halt Graph7 und FUP einfacher zu durchschauen.
Das Graph mehr Speicherplatz bedeutet lässt sich nicht verleugnen, allerdings sind unsere Steuerungen aber meistens eher komplexer so das wir kaum eine CPU unter einer 315 einsetzen.
gruss DEGO


----------



## pedikon (4 April 2007)

Hallo Leute

Freut mich das es Inhaltlich wieder weiter geht. 




Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens 3 weitere Möglichkeiten Schrittketten zu programmieren


 
Na denn las man sehen! Vieleicht ist ja was dabei, was ich noch nicht kenne.



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung. .


 
q.e.d. (ich kann´s nicht lassen)


Da wir bei uns auch fast außschließlich CPU´s >= 315 einsetzen haben ich das Problem fehlender Resoursen mit S7-Graph eher selten.

Hatte aber schon ein paarmal einen kleine Bug.

Eine ereignisabhängige Aktion im 1. Schritt einer Kette
( z.B. S1 R Mx.x ) wird nicht ausgeführt.

Merkwürdigerweise passiert das meistens erst nachdem die Anlage schon ne Weile problemlos gelaufen ist.

Frage: gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo ne Zusammenstellung aller bekannter Step 7 Bug´s und evtl. Workarounds?


Übrigens bin ich der Meinung das man die klassische Schrittkettenprog.
können sollte bevor man mit Graph anfängt. Manche Konstrukte sind auch nur schwer bzw. gar nicht in Graph zu lösen.

Pedikon


----------



## plc_tippser (4 April 2007)

Es gibt auch noch HiGraph. Damit kann man dann sicherlich alles lösen. Ich glaube, das ist sogar noch übersichtlicher als das normale Graph, da es besser auf den Bildschirm passt.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (4 April 2007)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens 3 weitere Möglichkeiten Schrittketten zu programmieren. Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung.
> Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit mit einem eigenen FB (incl. Instanz-DB für 128 Zustandsbits 280Byte Speicher). Dieser nimmt mir pointerbasiert das lästige Schreiben der Setz- und Rücksetzbefehle ab, berechnet Schrittlaufzeit und Weiterschaltimpuls (z.B. für Weiterschaltbedingungen) und ermöglicht eine direkte und kundenfreundliche Anzeige- und Editiermöglichkeit des Ablaufzustandes über einen Zahlenwert (bzw. Symbolliste) der Visu.
> Im Programm einmal aufgerufen schreibe ich nur Transitionen und frage die Zustandsmerker in der Ausgangsverknüpfung ab. Und bei Verzweigungen mache ich halt eine neue Kette auf.


 

Da kann ich mich auch nicht anschließen. Habe SK in allen Varianten durch, sehr komplexe Teile. Sowohl in S7 als auch in Codesys. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe z.B. HiGraph einzusetzen, die SK nicht nur aus 5 seriellen Schritten besteht, dann tu ich das, auch wenn es Resourcenkiller sind. Ich habe Anlagen draussen, die kann ich nun nach 6 Jahren noch innerhalb von Minuten nachvollziehen, auch im Onliestatus und ohne irgendwelche Konstrukte in anderen Programmen, die evt. auch noch fehlerhaft sind, da mal geändert wurde, von wem auch immer. Ich behaupte auch, das bei der IBN viel Zeit gespart wird, die ziemlich sicher die Hardware Mehrkosten wieder amortisieren. Bei *komplexen* SK, wohlgemerkt.

pt


----------



## pedikon (4 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich auch nicht anschließen. Habe SK in allen Varianten durch, sehr komplexe Teile. Sowohl in S7 als auch in Codesys. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe z.B. HiGraph einzusetzen, die SK nicht nur aus 5 seriellen Schritten besteht, dann tu ich das, auch wenn es Resourcenkiller sind. Ich habe Anlagen draussen, die kann ich nun nach 6 Jahren noch innerhalb von Minuten nachvollziehen, auch im Onliestatus und ohne irgendwelche Konstrukte in anderen Programmen, die evt. auch noch fehlerhaft sind, da mal geändert wurde, von wem auch immer. Ich behaupte auch, das bei der IBN viel Zeit gespart wird, die ziemlich sicher die Hardware Mehrkosten wieder amortisieren. Bei *komplexen* SK, wohlgemerkt.
> 
> pt


 
100% ACK
Pedikon


----------



## IBN-Service (7 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch HiGraph. Damit kann man dann sicherlich alles lösen. Ich glaube, das ist sogar noch übersichtlicher als das normale Graph, da es besser auf den Bildschirm passt.
> 
> pt



Hallo plc_tippser,

das mit dem Bildschirm sehe ich auch so.

Aber das Erstellen des Ablaufes selber erscheint mir in S7 Graph doch deutlich komfortabler als in HighGraph.

Auch sind Betriebsartenumschaltungen und Schrittanwahlen in S7 Graph deutlich besser zu handhaben als in HighGraph, meiner Meinung nach.

Ich würde immer S7 Graph den Vorzug geben.

CU & frohe Ostern,

Jürgen


----------



## sps-concept (7 April 2007)

*Ahnung*

Hallo Jürgen,



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens 3 weitere Möglichkeiten Schrittketten zu programmieren. Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung.
> Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit mit einem eigenen FB (incl. Instanz-DB für 128 Zustandsbits 280Byte Speicher). Dieser nimmt mir pointerbasiert das lästige Schreiben der Setz- und Rücksetzbefehle ab, berechnet Schrittlaufzeit und Weiterschaltimpuls (z.B. für Weiterschaltbedingungen) und ermöglicht eine direkte und kundenfreundliche Anzeige- und Editiermöglichkeit des Ablaufzustandes über einen Zahlenwert (bzw. Symbolliste) der Visu.
> Im Programm einmal aufgerufen schreibe ich nur Transitionen und frage die Zustandsmerker in der Ausgangsverknüpfung ab. Und bei Verzweigungen mache ich halt eine neue Kette auf.


 
hast dich also auch grad geoutet dass du keine Ahnung hast und deswegen Graph nimmst ;-) Willkommen im Club. Es würden sicher alle gerne mehr von dem tollen FB erfahren.


----------



## IBN-Service (7 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hast dich also auch grad geoutet dass du keine Ahnung hast und deswegen Graph nimmst ;-) Willkommen im Club. Es würden sicher alle gerne mehr von dem tollen FB erfahren.



Hallo André,

ja, auf diese "dicken Programme" - Aussagen wollte ich nicht eingehen  .
(Dont feed the trolls)

Es ist so, dass ich, wie sicher jeder erfahrene Programmierer, mindestens 5, ach was, 10 verschiedene Möglichkeiten kenne und nutze, Schrittketten zu programmieren.

S7 Graph ist mir dabei die liebste. :-D 

Insofern kann ich den Aussagen von Hartmut Lux nicht folgen.

CU & frohe Ostern,

Jürgen.


----------



## zotos (7 April 2007)

Bei so viel Innovation für die Automation und innovativen SPS-Tools sollte man doch davon ausgehen das es immer bessere Werkzeuge zur Erstellung von Schrittketten gibt. Darum halten wohl viele Leute an althergebrachten Strukturen in der Programmierung fest und hoffen das es nur eine Mode ist die vorrüber geht.

Ich selbst setze ja AS (Ablaufsprache) ein und habe zu meinen S7 Zeiten auch Graph7 benutzt. Beides könnte ich mir als langfristige Schrittketten Standards Vorstellen und man kann ruhig darauf bauen da kommt hoffentlich so schnell keine Innovation die das Ersetzt.


----------



## Antonio (8 April 2007)

Eigentlich kann man dass gar nicht so pauschal sagen...
nehmen wir an, man hätte nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl von Aktionen die man durchführen möchte(z.B 4 Ausgänge), diese sollten aber auf einer grossen Anzahl von Schritten verteilt werden(z.B 30 Schritte), in diesen Fall ist dann die "SPL" Schrittkette die übersichtlichere Variante oder... Ich finde man kann sich nicht nur ausschliesslich auf PRO oder KONTRA fixieren hängt halt vom Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2007)

Also ich nutze zwar Graph7 fast nie, finde es aber eigentlich nicht schlecht. Wer mal damit eine Anlage programmiert hat, wird manche Dinge schätzen. Da unsere Kunden meißt nur die Step7-Basic-Version haben und auch viele Instandhalter nicht mit noch mehr Programmversionen vollgeballert werden wollen/sollen, wird fast immer ohne Graph7 programmiert. Jüngstes Beispiel, ist der geforderte Umbau einer Fremdanlage von Graph7 und Prodiag auf "herkömmliche" Programmierung ohne Graph und Prodiag, da erstens vor Ort niemand durchblickte und zweitens Bediender gefährdet wurden (Das lag natürlich nicht nur an Graph, sodern am Sicherheitskonzept).


----------



## zotos (8 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Bediender gefährdet wurden (Das lag natürlich nicht nur an Graph, sodern am Sicherheitskonzept).



1. Hallo Ralle schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Lass Dich mal wieder im Chat blicken.

2. Das nicht nur macht mich jetzt stutzig. Was kann den Graph7 dafür wenn einer scheisse Programmiert? Kannst Du das mal bitte etwas genauer erklären.


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2007)

@zotos

ok, Verbesserung:

(Das lag natürlich nicht an Graph, sodern am Sicherheitskonzept).

nicht nur bezog sich nicht auf Graph, sondern auf fehlerhafte Programmierung, also den Programmierer, obwohl der noch am wenigsten dafür kann, das Konzept scheint nicht völlig durchdacht)


----------



## Bossi (16 April 2007)

Da muss ich Ralle recht geben S7-Graph ist in den Aktionen sehr begrenzt und hat auch so seine macken mag aber für denn Otto normal Verbraucher ausreichend. 

Wir benutzen in unserer Firma bei größeren Ketten S7-High Graph und für kleinere Sachen einen eigens entwickelten Schrittbaustein(AWL) der uns alles zu verfügung stellt.

mfg Bossi


----------



## Boxy (16 April 2007)

Bossi schrieb:


> Da muss ich Ralle recht geben S7-Graph ist in den Aktionen sehr begrenzt und hat auch so seine macken mag aber für denn Otto normal Verbraucher ausreichend.
> 
> Wir benutzen in unserer Firma bei größeren Ketten S7-High Graph und für kleinere Sachen einen eigens entwickelten Schrittbaustein(AWL) der uns alles zu verfügung stellt.
> 
> mfg Bossi


 
Also da ist bei Fehlersuche im Online Betrieb G7 immer noch besser als HG.
Vorteil von HG ist, das nur der aktive Teil bearbeitet wird. Bei G7 wird alles bearbeitet. Bei komplexen SK's ist HG in meinen Augen nichts. Daimler hat lange an HG festgehalten und seit Gott sei danke, seit ca. 1-2 Jahren davon Abstand genommen. 

G7 ist für einen Ablauf besser zu lesen, da der Ablauf anhand der Schritte leicht nachvollziehbar. 
Leider finde ich bei beiden die Diagnose mit Protool sehr bescheiden und für den Bediener nicht ideal! Das ist wauch warum viele HG oder G7 nicht mögen. Das ganze mit der Diagnosegenerirung ist auch nicht ideal ...

Man kann mit beiden System super Sachen machen, aber wenn es Diagnostieziert werden soll ist man sehr eingeschränkt. 
Wenn ein Bediener mit der Diag etwas anfangen soll, dann gehören nur Ein- und Ausgänge in die Programmierung rein!


----------



## Bossi (16 April 2007)

In Berlin hat Daimler leider noch keinen Abstand von HG genommen.
Es ist laut dem aktuellen PLA noch vorgeschrieben. Wir kommen also nicht drumrum.

Die Diagnose finde ich in HG nicht schlecht.


----------



## IBN-Service (21 April 2007)

Bossi schrieb:


> Da muss ich Ralle recht geben S7-Graph ist in den Aktionen sehr begrenzt und hat auch so seine macken mag aber für denn Otto normal Verbraucher ausreichend.
> 
> Wir benutzen in unserer Firma bei größeren Ketten S7-High Graph und für kleinere Sachen einen eigens entwickelten Schrittbaustein(AWL) der uns alles zu verfügung stellt.
> 
> mfg Bossi



Hallo Bossi,

welche Aktionen vermisst du denn bei S7G, die von HG geboten werden ?

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## sps-concept (21 April 2007)

*schade*



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens 3 weitere Möglichkeiten Schrittketten zu programmieren. Graph ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerletzte nur gut für Siemens um große Steuerungen zu verkaufen und Leute ohne Ahnung vom Programmieren - sorry - meine Meinung.
> Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit mit einem eigenen FB (incl. Instanz-DB für 128 Zustandsbits 280Byte Speicher). Dieser nimmt mir pointerbasiert das lästige Schreiben der Setz- und Rücksetzbefehle ab, berechnet Schrittlaufzeit und Weiterschaltimpuls (z.B. für Weiterschaltbedingungen) und ermöglicht eine direkte und kundenfreundliche Anzeige- und Editiermöglichkeit des Ablaufzustandes über einen Zahlenwert (bzw. Symbolliste) der Visu.
> Im Programm einmal aufgerufen schreibe ich nur Transitionen und frage die Zustandsmerker in der Ausgangsverknüpfung ab. Und bei Verzweigungen mache ich halt eine neue Kette auf.


 
schade dass keine weiteren Infos dazu kommen.


----------



## Uroessler (23 April 2007)

*Graph 7 und Doku*

Habe letztes Jahr zum ersten mal mit Graph7 gearbeitet und war mit dem Paket eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Aber was richtig Gutes kann Siemens dann doch nicht: Ich habe es trotz intensiver Versuche nicht geschafft, einen vernünftigen Ausdruck hinzubekommen. Die Doku habe ich dann mit Visio gemacht, also alles noch mal abgetippt.


----------



## IBN-Service (28 April 2007)

Uroessler schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr zum ersten mal mit Graph7 gearbeitet und war mit dem Paket eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Aber was richtig Gutes kann Siemens dann doch nicht: Ich habe es trotz intensiver Versuche nicht geschafft, einen vernünftigen Ausdruck hinzubekommen. Die Doku habe ich dann mit Visio gemacht, also alles noch mal abgetippt.



Hallo Uroessler,

darüber Ärgere ich mich auch regelmässig.
Die Dokumöglichkeit unter S7 Graph sind absoluter Mist.
Einen vernünftigen, übersichtlichen Ausdruck bekommt man kaum zustande,
speziell bei mehrerer Alternativ / Simultanverweigungen.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ... schade dass keine weiteren Infos dazu kommen.



Ist das denn ein Wunder, so wie ihr den zerissen habt ...!?
Dieser Thread ist ja schon fast eine Werbebroschüre für Fa. Siemens mit dem Produkt Graph7 geworden.
Es mag alles richtig sein (oder auch nicht), aber Meinungsvielfalt lebt von unterschiedlichen Ansichten - auch von unbequemen - und manchmal sogar von unsachlichen ...

In diesem Sinne
Gruß


----------



## zotos (2 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Dieser Thread ist ja schon fast eine Werbebroschüre für Fa. Siemens mit dem Produkt Graph7 geworden.
> ...



Warum Werbung? 

Also IMHO ist es Zeitgemäs Schrittketten so zu Programmieren wie man diese aus entwickelt also grafisch.
Ich selbst nutze recht viel AS von CoDeSys und AS ist ja auch bestandteil der IEC 61131-3 und daher auch genormt. Die "klassische" Variante ist sehr vielfälltig und jeder baut da seinen eigenen Kram das ist alles andere als genormt und übersichtlich ist auch was anderes.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2007)

@Zotos :
Damit wollte ivch auch nicht sagen, dass ich nicht selbst auch Schrittketten erstelle - im Gegenteil.
Ich bin aber auch einer von denen, die aus mehreren Gründen die "klassische" Variante bevorzugen und die Dokumentation des Ablaufschemas mit dem Schaltplan-Programm erstellen. Auf diese Weise kann man auch sehen, wie alles zusammenhängt - auch nach vielen Jahren noch.
Gegen GRAPH7 habe ich mich entschieden, als ich das erste Mal Nachts um 3 Uhr aus dem Bett geholt worden bin, weil mein Schichtelektriker trotz meiner Erklärungs-Versuche am Telefon nicht in der Lage war, durch diesen "Kram" durchzusteigen ... Eine Meinung darf sich da jeder selbst zu bilden ...


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Gegen GRAPH7 habe ich mich entschieden, als ich das erste Mal Nachts um 3 Uhr aus dem Bett geholt worden bin, weil mein Schichtelektriker trotz meiner Erklärungs-Versuche am Telefon nicht in der Lage war, durch diesen "Kram" durchzusteigen ...



Also Du bist nicht der erste der so was berichtet (siehe z.B. Beitrag von Ralle). Wobei das nun bei mir auf ein Verständnis Problem stößt. 
 IMHO kann man sich doch schneller in eine Graph7 bzw. AS Schrittkette rein denken als in eine die aus RS-Gliedern gebastelt ist.
 Kann es sein das es daran liegt das der Schichtelektriker nie gelernt hat eine Schrittkette zu entwerfen sondern sich seit je her mit den RS-Konstrukten auseinander setzt? Mit entwerfen meine ich übrigens eine Schrittkette grafisch darzustellen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2007)

Hallo Zotos,
genau so ...
Leider ist das nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen (und da habe ich schon ein paar) nicht ein Einzelfall sonden eher die Regel ... hört sich blöd an, ist aber so.
Also geht man den konventionellen Weg um unnötigen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ist aber für mich kein Problem, da es mir mittlerweile so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist.


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Zotos,
> genau so ...
> Leider ist das nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen (und da habe ich schon ein paar) nicht ein Einzelfall sonden eher die Regel ... hört sich blöd an, ist aber so.
> Also geht man den konventionellen Weg um unnötigen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ist aber für mich kein Problem, da es mir mittlerweile so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist.



Ich neige ja auch zum Verallgemeinern ;o) 
Meine Erfahrungen sind eben andere. Da her hat jeder auch so etwas seine Vorstellung was der Einfahere Weg ist. Ich denke aber das unabhängig von der Art eine Schrittkette zu programmieren ein Grundverständnis zu Schrittketten und der Entwur von Schrittketten auch dem Instanhalter nicht schlecht tuen würde.


----------



## kiestumpe (6 Juni 2007)

*Nicht mehr so begeister...*

zunächst schien mir S7-Graph auch ein komfortable Angelegenheit - 
Die Übersichtlichkeit ist auch echt klasse,
allerdings stellten ich leider folgenden Verhaltensweisen fest:

1. Es kommen Fehlermeldungen beim "Online-Betrachten" wegen angeblich unterschiedlicher Instanzdaten.
2. Es läßt sich nur ein FB im Pfad aufrufen, ein zweiter kann nicht (gleichzeitig) beobachtetwerden.
3. Beim Ändern des Codes ändert S7 aus irgendeinem Grund den Instanzbaustein mit, es kommt zu Versionskonflikten, bzw. die Anlage geht meist in den Initialzustand. Der InstanzDB muss meist nochmal Übertragen werden, da man sonst nicht mehr beobachten kann.
4. Der Speicherplatzbedarf ist meiner Meinung unverhältnismäßig hoch - gut das kann sich ändern, wenn wir statt kB mal MBs zur Verfügung haben.
5. Die Einstellung (mit/ohne) SFC, Quittierung usw. sind meiner Meinung zu komplex.

Nur mal so als Nachtrag.


----------



## zotos (6 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> zunächst schien mir S7-Graph auch ein komfortable Angelegenheit -
> Die Übersichtlichkeit ist auch echt klasse,
> allerdings stellten ich leider folgenden Verhaltensweisen fest:
> 
> ...



Wäre doch mal wieder was für die Step7 Next-Generation Wunschliste.


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> zunächst schien mir S7-Graph auch ein komfortable Angelegenheit -
> Die Übersichtlichkeit ist auch echt klasse,
> allerdings stellten ich leider folgenden Verhaltensweisen fest:
> 
> ...



Hallo kiestumpe,

dass kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Auch mehrere unterschiedliche S7-Graph FB kann ich gleichzeitig im Status betrachten. 

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Zefix (9 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> 1. Es kommen Fehlermeldungen beim "Online-Betrachten" wegen angeblich unterschiedlicher Instanzdaten.
> 
> 3. Beim Ändern des Codes ändert S7 aus irgendeinem Grund den Instanzbaustein mit, es kommt zu Versionskonflikten, bzw. die Anlage geht meist in den Initialzustand. Der InstanzDB muss meist nochmal Übertragen werden, da man sonst nicht mehr beobachten kann.


 
1. Kommt bei uns eigentlich gar nicht vor?
Wenn man den haken für den IDB beim Übertragen drinnen lässt.

3.Siehe 1. Wenn in den Graphketten was geändert wird,zeigt dir der haken für IDB mit übertragen ja ob der mit rein muss.
Wenn Graph den Aktiviert lass ich ihn auch drin.
Aber das Problem mit dem Init kenn ich auch...


----------



## kiestumpe (9 Juni 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Auch mehrere unterschiedliche S7-Graph FB kann ich gleichzeitig im Status betrachten.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen.



Hallo Jürgen,

solange die FB's auch verschiedentlich sind gehts-dann sind aber die Aufrufpfade automatisch verschieden. Wenn du aber einmal den gleichen FB mit Instanz 1 und dann mit Instanz 2 (z.B. DB 1, DB 2) gleichzeitig beobachten willst, gehts nicht mehr. (Und wird laut Siemens-Support auch nicht mehr eingebaut werden).


Gruss
Frank


----------



## IBN-Service (10 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> solange die FB's auch verschiedentlich sind gehts-dann sind aber die Aufrufpfade automatisch verschieden. Wenn du aber einmal den gleichen FB mit Instanz 1 und dann mit Instanz 2 (z.B. DB 1, DB 2) gleichzeitig beobachten willst, gehts nicht mehr. (Und wird laut Siemens-Support auch nicht mehr eingebaut werden).
> 
> ...




Hallo Frank,

den Fall, dass ich einen Graph - FB unter 2 Instanzen aufrufe, hab ich noch nicht gehabt.

Meist sind ja die Aktionen und Transitionen im FB unterschiedlich.

Wie wertest du denn die Schritte der verschiedenen Instanzen aus, über den DB ?
Ist das nicht recht umständlich, speziell bei Simultanverzweigungen ??

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## kiestumpe (11 Juni 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Meist sind ja die Aktionen und Transitionen im FB unterschiedlich.
> .


Nicht unbedingt, z.B. verhält sich ja ein FU, der auf ppo3 eingestellt ist immer gleich. 
Oft werden auch Anlagenteile einfach komplett kopiert, das heißt die Struktur bleibt gleich, nur die BMK's ändern sich. Entweder man kopiert den FB und ändert alle BMK's oder man instanziert in nochmal und legt die Aktoren und Sensoren an die Schnittstellen des Bausteins. Beim FU wären dies Zustandsword und Hauptsollwort bzw. Hauptistwort und Befehlsword.




IBN-Service schrieb:


> Wie wertest du denn die Schritte der verschiedenen Instanzen aus, über den DB ?
> .


Zum Beobachten gehe ich nacheinander - einzeln online, wenn ich beide brauch muss ich bei einem auf den DB oder Variablentabelle zurückgreifen.


IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ist das nicht recht umständlich, speziell bei Simultanverzweigungen ??
> .


 
Ebend, daher hab ich's ja hier erwähnt. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon innerhalb FB's mit globalen Variablen zu arbeiten. Da dies jedoch bei S7-Graph Schwierigkeiten macht, muss man das im Einzelnen abwägen, bzw. überlegen ob es für die Anwendung handhabbar ist oder nicht.
Mit ST, KOP, FUP, AWL-FB's gibt es z.B. diesen Effekt nicht. Tendiere da dann eher zu ST.

bis denn

Frank


----------



## IBN-Service (12 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, z.B. verhält sich ja ein FU, der auf ppo3 eingestellt ist immer gleich.
> Oft werden auch Anlagenteile einfach komplett kopiert, das heißt die Struktur bleibt gleich, nur die BMK's ändern sich. Entweder man kopiert den FB und ändert alle BMK's oder man instanziert in nochmal und legt die Aktoren und Sensoren an die Schnittstellen des Bausteins. Beim FU wären dies Zustandsword und Hauptsollwort bzw. Hauptistwort und Befehlsword.
> 
> bis denn
> ...



Hallo Frank,

nun gut, eine Umrichteransteuerung würde ich allerdings nicht mit Graph realisieren.

Graph setze ich eher für automatische Schrittabläufe ein, um diese übersichtlich und leichter modifizierbar zu gestallten.


CU 

Jürgen.


----------



## Boxy (13 Juni 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> nun gut, eine Umrichteransteuerung würde ich allerdings nicht mit Graph realisieren.
> 
> ...


 
Du glaubst garnicht was manche alles machen bzw. was manche Firmen Respektive die Automobilisten (durch die fuck Projekthandbücher von Siemens) alles fordern/wollen.


----------



## kiestumpe (22 Juni 2007)

*Beispiel*

Das besagte FU-Beispiel findet ihr unter:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13193

Dem Zähler nach haben es ja schon etliche aufgerufen - vielleicht auch mal ausprobiert.

Gruss

Frank


----------

